# A possible cure for Depersonalization.



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.

DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.

When we dream at night, we go into a dream-like phase caused by DMT production. Often, people consider dreaming to be "unconscious." Actually, dreaming is a higher state in conscious. This is because the release of DMT. When humans are brought to life we underwent through the Experience of birth which the DMT experience caused a extreme high awareness and understanding for the newborn to adjust to the incredibly high stressful situation. Throughout life, we go to sleep each night because it is essential that we need sleep every night to have a proper functioning mind. I believe while sleeping we go through the sleep cycles and then the DMT exposure, to help us have higher awareness and understanding. I predict this is to stay in contact with our "higher-conscious." One main reason why I made this prediction is because of the beloved Freud, father of psychoanalysis, made the trade of psychoanalysis to become a dream interpreter. He believed it was closer to the understanding of one's subconscious. Well to me, he may have just been correct, but not to ones subconscious, but a higher conscious to bring forth a better understanding of self, the world, and experiences we encounter to help us give a perception.

From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts. When one undergoes some exposure to DMT, they experience like a "new birth," which gives them a great understanding of themselves and the world in which we live, and after we die. When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections. Depersonalized people much trouble sleeping, or feel like they need not much sleep at all. If a depersonalized person is getting the proper amount of sleep, and still have symptoms of DP, it may be from a lack of DMT being released in the brain. Also, that applies to one with a head injury. If the pineal gland is damaged, symptoms of DP may be seen. If one does not sleep frequently or few hours a night, that person should start doing everything possible to get the recommend eight hours of sleep. Physical activity can also provide for much better sleep.

With this being said, I am not a doctor in fact hopefully I will be one day after college. The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control (My personal reason). Now I am writing to inform anyone with this disorder, that this is just a theory. But, I wouldn't have waisted my time researching a disorder that I do not have, if I didn't have a purpose. I want to help people. I am a person of psychology and I feel I understand it well. Now I'm asking if anyone reading this forum has ever tried DMT while having this disorder? If you have and were taking other psychotics including marijuana, please do not place blame of DP on DMT, unless it is the ONLY psychotic you had done. If all hope is gone, and resource to this method, let me know your experience and if it has helped. Also, I do not recommend high doses of DMT the first time. I urge one to do some research on methods and obtaining DMT. Some trial and error may have to be done but start off small.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

I have tried shrooms and LSD many times. Probably between 30 and 5o times all together. I have smoked a ridiculous amount of pot. I have also tried DMT on only three occasions. I do think that my DP came from having one too many trips delving into deep insanity and hell. With that said, it's hard to say if DMT had an play in my DP. I will say I have also done a TON of research about DMT and have red the book DMT the spirit molecule, and it's something that I find tremendously fascinating.

DMT can have both very very positive effects on people as well as very difficult and frightening experiences. I think DMT has potential to heal, and I will say all my experiences smoking DMT crystals were very positive. However, I don't doubt that it could cause someone to undergo DP or it could enhance someone's DP who is suffering. It is a very very strange experience and it will change cognitive perceptions, this is for sure. The thing is, psychedelics rouse many new perceptions and ideas in people. It pulls you out of the grand illusion that society has created. In an instant, everything you once thought was real can topple like a house of cards. When this happens it can be enlightening, or it can cause things like DP. It's very interesting.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

InfiniteDivine said:


> I have tried shrooms and LSD many times. Probably between 30 and 5o times all together. I have smoked a ridiculous amount of pot. I have also tried DMT on only three occasions. I do think that my DP came from having one too many trips delving into deep insanity and hell. With that said, it's hard to say if DMT had an play in my DP. I will say I have also done a TON of research about DMT and have red the book DMT the spirit molecule, and it's something that I find tremendously fascinating.
> 
> DMT can have both very very positive effects on people as well as very difficult and frightening experiences. I think DMT has potential to heal, and I will say all my experiences smoking DMT crystals were very positive. However, I don't doubt that it could cause someone to undergo DP or it could enhance someone's DP who is suffering. It is a very very strange experience and it will change cognitive perceptions, this is for sure. The thing is, psychedelics rouse many new perceptions and ideas in people. It pulls you out of the grand illusion that society has created. In an instant, everything you once thought was real can topple like a house of cards. When this happens it can be enlightening, or it can cause things like DP. It's very interesting.


I find it interesting as well. Though, I dont see how low levels of DMT could cause any harm when it is a natural substance in the body. I have never done any psychodellics and I smoked a pinch on some high canniboid marijanna. I didn't know it had DMT on it. I have had a few depersonalization moments in my life, this was non of the sort. I wasn't getting visuals, but after the first inhalation I started to gain a better perspective of myself and my reality. Before this I was diagnosed with ADHD,Dystimia(low-grade chronic depression), and on going anxiety. I was on adderall at the time I smoked, which helped keep me calm and focused. Because of my ADD, I have low self-esteem, and am not assertive. Since I have smoked I feel like a taller person, respecting myself and having a great understand of things. I feel so much calmer about things that ate at me everyday. I honestly cannot see how a low dose couldn't snap someone back. I feel so much more in touch with myself and a over calmness.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

That's awesome







I'm glad DMT was a positive experience for you. I could easily say that experiences on psychedelics were the best of my life. Like you said, they brought me closer to reality and myself while still showing how mystical and wondrous life really is.


----------

